# East Vs West Coast in MX



## huenix (Mar 4, 2015)

I am trying to decide between Rivera Maya and Cabo San Lucas for my 2015 adventure. Note that I have never been to the west coast of MX but have spent a great deal of time in the Caribbean. The airfare seems to be pretty similar right now so that is a wash.

Aside from the water temps, which I am quite capable of googling, any thoughts on Grand Mayan Rivera Maya (again) with CdS, versus a week in either Cabo San Lucas or Nuevo Vallarta for July? I am looking for three things:

1) Improve my español. I am taking grad courses in CompSci but lack about 9 credits in a MS in Spanish... I love the culture and the people and the food and drink. 
2) Culture. We bought into Vida with the hope of expanding our kids outlook on the world. I want them to really understand things that are not small town America. My home town has less people than any Vida property... They have had a blast in QRoo and Cos and most the Caribbean so far just meeting people and watching me flounder in my conversational spanish. 
3) Overall experience. Last trip to RM we literally never left the resort except to shop for food. Mostly because we were well-entertained and such with the daily activities and the resort-feel. I admit, I love resorts. I love lots of activities and a huge campus. I read the reviews on Tripadvisor where people are aghast at the mega resort and I simply do NOT get it. That's what FUN. I could go back again and sit by the pool for a week or I might get enraged and go on a four or five day sightseeing binge.

One thing: I am a huge water buff. We would get up at 6:30, hit the gym and run for an hour, then shower and be at/in the water the rest of the day. Snorkeling, wave runners, swimming, SUP, kayaks... We even did the water aerobics most days with the seniors, then play water polo with the kids later...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## geekette (Mar 4, 2015)

Cabo.  While it's more of a melting pot than mainland, it's a short day trip to get culture, and the city itself is vibrant.  Lots of wonderful little towns in Baja, and its history is pretty interesting.  Sister city San Jose is a sweet artsy town across the tourist corridor.

Surfing, whale watching, snorkel the largest living reef in North America...  golf and game fishing are major there.

And fabulous resorts.  I adore Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach even though it is not a swimmable beach.  You can shuttle (free) to sister resorts Rose and Blanco on Medano Beach in town.

Spanish, probably would be helpful to be around a lot of bilingual folks to help you know what you said when you goof, and you will find plenty of Spanish-only speakers.

I keep thinking I need to explore more Mexico, but I can't seem to get enough of Cabo.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 5, 2015)

The water clarity and sand is much better in the Caribbean. Most of the beaches in cabo (except for medano) are not swimmable. If I lived closer I would be on the Caribbean side but since I'm on the west coast cabo and puerto Vallarta are closer, quicker and cheaper.

However saying that since you live on the east coast and this time you can get air to cabo for the same price I would take the chance, this might be an opportunity that might not present itself again, probably because cabo got hit by the hurricane last year so tourism is down.

Ian

Ian


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 5, 2015)

You also mentioned Puerto Vallarta.  If it were me, I'd go to Puerto Vallarta over Cabo.  We've been to both several times, and for us, it's no contest:  Puerto Vallarta has a European feel to it (cobblestone streets/great out door cafes/small shops) as opposed to the very tourist centered aspect of Cabo.  Puerto Vallarta has gorgeous resorts, too, so if that's what you're looking for, check out a few of them.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd also vote PV.  That's for the culture/Spanish-speaking experience--to me, this is closer to old MX charm vs. the Cancun or Cabo areas. 

But if you rarely leave the resort, I think you're missing a lot of the local flavor.  Also, your water sports enthusiasm may not be satisfied by the PV area--it simply doesn't have the beaches and Caribbean waters.  You definitely will find a mega-resort experience at the Vida Nueva location these days, if that's what you want.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 5, 2015)

I like them both but Vallarta is more Mexican if that's what you're after. 

Plus, if you're trying to improve your Spanish, typically, proper Spanish isn't spoken in Baja.  It's more of a Spanglish. 

The Nuevo property is spectacular and check out Sayulita beach for water sports.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2015)

The weather in July may be a factor to consider. It will be hot and very humid in PV. It will be less humid in Cabo since it has a desert climate as opposed to PV's more tropical climate.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

huenix said:


> I am trying to decide between Rivera Maya and Cabo San Lucas for my 2015 adventure. Note that I have never been to the west coast of MX but have spent a great deal of time in the Caribbean. The airfare seems to be pretty similar right now so that is a wash.
> 
> Aside from the water temps, which I am quite capable of googling, any thoughts on Grand Mayan Rivera Maya (again) with CdS, versus a week in either Cabo San Lucas or Nuevo Vallarta for July? I am looking for three things:
> 
> ...



Based on the 3 things you mentioned- I would suggest Puerto Vallarta/Nuevo Vallarta hands down. Here's why-

- Cabo and Riviera Maya were built specifically for tourists while Puerto Vallarta was a local city before it became a hot tourists spot so you get a taste of Mexican culture just strolling down Puerta Vallarta and walking along the Malecon
- Puerto Vallarta has many a lot more to offer in terms of cultural tours along with water/adventure activities. Check out Rythms of the Night and San Sebastian
- If you enjoy water sports, then rule Cabo out unless you are going for fishing and sunset tours. With the exception of Medano beach, most of the beaches are not swimmable due to the string riptide and currents. Even Medano beach requires some caution and I would not suggest it for children.
- I assume you are a Vida owner or are looking to stay in the Mayan resorts. You mentioned you prefer large resorts and it doesn't get any larger than the Mayan Nuevo Vallarta complex.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

PassionForTravel said:


> The water clarity and sand is much better in the Caribbean. Most of the beaches in cabo (except for medano) are not swimmable. If I lived closer I would be on the Caribbean side but since I'm on the west coast cabo and puerto Vallarta are closer, quicker and cheaper.
> 
> However saying that since you live on the east coast and this time you can get air to cabo for the same price I would take the chance, this might be an opportunity that might not present itself again, probably because cabo got hit by the hurricane last year so tourism is down.
> 
> ...



As an East coaster, I am jealous of your proximity to Puerto Vallarta! I much prefer PV over the Carribean side but like you I go to the Carribean side more often because it is closer and cheaper. 

Maybe it's because we all just want what's harder to have LOL!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 5, 2015)

Yet another vote for Puerto Vallarta. Nuevo, if you crave the 'resort' experience. We don't. We want to experience the local flavor & culture & support local restaurants and businesses. The whole Cancun/Yucatan resort experience, while luxurious, and the water/beaches beautiful, may as well be in Florida, or Puerto Rico or anywhere tropical. Ho, hum.

Cabo, while nice, is too commercial. May as well be California. I don't need celebrity chefs & consierges.

When we go to Mexico, we want REAL Mexico. Guadalajara, San Miguel, even old Centro Mazatlan, but in the OPs context, PV would do nicely.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2015)

Karen G said:


> The weather in July may be a factor to consider. It will be hot and very humid in PV. It will be less humid in Cabo since it has a desert climate as opposed to PV's more tropical climate.



I agree. July is often hot & very humid because of the rains. July is rain season for PV. 

Pv does have more of that Mexico feel but is still very touristy. 



> Weather in July, August, September to Mid-October
> 
> The rainy season begins in these months, bring rain clothes along, maybe better to consider umbrellas, because the heat can be quite uncomfortable for those not accustomed to humid heat. You can buy a cheap chinese umbrella on the street if needed. The weather, as mentioned is quite hot and humid during these months.




Cabo is very much like California, imo. It is mainly a tourist destination. July presents some very good fishing opportunities in this area. 

San Jose del Cabo is touristy but does have the Mexico feel. 

Jim mentioned Mazatlan as real Mexico and he is spot on. This is an area that has a tourist area with nice resorts just north of town. The city is very much Mexican with very little english spoken. 


Bill


----------



## huenix (Mar 5, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> - I assume you are a Vida owner or are looking to stay in the Mayan resorts. You mentioned you prefer large resorts and it doesn't get any larger than the Mayan Nuevo Vallarta complex.



I am a Vida owner. I am *so* glad I started this thread because I never realized, and probably wouldn't have looked, that Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta are just miles apart. For some weird reason I had the wrong airport when I was searching for flights to NV and it was showing me 12 hours of flying and $900 a ticket. 

Now all I have to do is find dolphins and horses and my whole family will be happy.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

huenix said:


> I am a Vida owner. I am *so* glad I started this thread because I never realized, and probably wouldn't have looked, that Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta are just miles apart. For some weird reason I had the wrong airport when I was searching for flights to NV and it was showing me 12 hours of flying and $900 a ticket.
> 
> Now all I have to do is find dolphins and horses and my whole family will be happy.



Airport code is PVR. The airport is in between Puerto and Nuevo Vallarta. 

Check out Vallarta Adventures - awesome buy 2 get 1 tour free deals


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 5, 2015)

http://visit-vallarta.com

I'm going there in June so I've bookmarked a few pages.  

La Jungla gets pretty humid in July!


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 5, 2015)

There's a dolphin encounter in Neuvo--maybe more than one.  It seemed clean and well-managed.  

We stayed in Neuvo only once and were really glad to have a car because everyday (except one) we drove back to Puerto Vallarta, even for breakfast many days.  We like the non-Las Vegas atmosphere of the zona Romantica much more than the new-resort-Las Vegas atmosphere of the Grand Mayan etc.  But, that said, the whole Mayan complex is certainly "resort with a capital 'R' " and should meet your needs any day you feel resortish.


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (Mar 5, 2015)

Purely, a personal opinion, but I would avoid a car in PV/Nuevo.  The local bus service is frequent, cheap and very easy to navigate - really only a few routes that matter.  Just tell the driver where you want to get and he'll point you in the right direction.  The destinations are written on the windows.  The bus will take you all the way to Sayulita.  

For the odd time you need a late night trip or want to get groceries, cabs are very inexpensive as well (relatively speaking).  From the Grand Mayan in Neuvo, for example, a quick cab ride will take you to the Mega shopping centre at Flamingos for groceries.  And cabs are always available at the Mega to take you home again.  There is also a Walmart not far away that sells all manner of groceries.

As fabulous as the Grand Mayan complex at Nuevo is - and it truly is - there no doubt the old town/romantic zone is far more charming and old world than Nuevo.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 5, 2015)

If you are deciding between between NV and Cabo I would go with NV.  We go to Cancun and the Riviera Maya 3 -4 weeks per year.  We honestly do not like the length of the flights to PV and Cabo.  We used to live in Guadalajara and we love Mexico.  IMHO Cabo is more like being in California than in Mexico--in fact US currency was more popular than pesos.


----------



## klpca (Mar 5, 2015)

Which timeshares are closest to the old town/romantic zone area? I am thinking about PV for our next trip.

We stayed in Nuevo Vallarta last time and personally I thought it was too far away from PV, but if you want a resort experience I can't imagine being disappointed with the GM complex. It has a lazy river and a ton of pools, although the different parts of the resort have access to different amenities. I think that the Grand Luxxe folks have access to all of the pools and it goes down from there. We were at the Grand Mayan and couldn't use the pools at Bliss or Luxxe. We had a great time at the GM and wouldn't hesitate to go back at some point. There's nothing wrong with spending a week enjoying a resort. 

As far as Cabo goes, I think that it's a fun place and to me, being from California, isn't anything like California with the exception of the desert like landscape. I suppose there are places that cater to Americans but we didn't spend any time there. Water activities would be problematic here though. You need to stay somewhere along Medano Beach or your water activities will be concentrated in the swimming pool.


----------



## huenix (Mar 5, 2015)

KonaCoffeeDrinker said:


> Purely, a personal opinion, but I would avoid a car in PV/Nuevo.  The local bus service is frequent, cheap and very easy to navigate - really only a few routes that matter.  Just tell the driver where you want to get and he'll point you in the right direction.  The destinations are written on the windows.  The bus will take you all the way to Sayulita.
> 
> For the odd time you need a late night trip or want to get groceries, cabs are very inexpensive as well (relatively speaking).  From the Grand Mayan in Neuvo, for example, a quick cab ride will take you to the Mega shopping centre at Flamingos for groceries.  And cabs are always available at the Mega to take you home again.  There is also a Walmart not far away that sells all manner of groceries.
> 
> As fabulous as the Grand Mayan complex at Nuevo is - and it truly is - there no doubt the old town/romantic zone is far more charming and old world than Nuevo.




I can't imagine the circumstances that would lead me to rent a car in MX. I don't even really like riding in cabs there because they are all apparently criminally insane when they get behind the wheel. We had a cabbie from a resort in Cozumel to the airport, and she was texting and websurfing the whole way. I thought we might die.  

One the things I like now that I have read enough about NV is the fact that you can go off the resort a lot easier than, say, RM. I read all about the gate controversy but I love to walk around so that won't bother me at all. 

The weather does concern me some, since apparently July is rainy, but it seems to be a lot of shorter storms and night rain. I can live with that. I spent a week at OBX one year and it rained every day. THAT was miserable. 

I added "Romantic Zone" to my list.


----------



## huenix (Mar 5, 2015)

One other note... I talked to the concierge at Cabo today and was told that while they did resume resort operations, they are still cleaning up the mess and there is a great deal of construction. They expect that to be complete by mid November.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2015)

klpca said:


> Which timeshares are closest to the old town/romantic zone area? I am thinking about PV for our next trip.
> 
> We stayed in Nuevo Vallarta last time and personally I thought it was too far away from PV, but if you want a resort experience I can't imagine being disappointed with the GM complex. It has a lazy river and a ton of pools, although the different parts of the resort have access to different amenities. I think that the Grand Luxxe folks have access to all of the pools and it goes down from there. We were at the Grand Mayan and couldn't use the pools at Bliss or Luxxe. We had a great time at the GM and wouldn't hesitate to go back at some point. There's nothing wrong with spending a week enjoying a resort.
> 
> As far as Cabo goes, I think that it's a fun place and to me, being from California, isn't anything like California with the exception of the desert like landscape. I suppose there are places that cater to Americans but we didn't spend any time there. Water activities would be problematic here though. You need to stay somewhere along Medano Beach or your water activities will be concentrated in the swimming pool.



I think Bungavillas / Sheraton are the closest timeshares to malecon. This winter I was talking to a guy that rents a condo right on the malecon for about the same as my mf. In the future I might consider renting a condo on the malecon or the romantic zone for a couple of weeks.

A few years back the romantic zone seemed kind of like a red light district at about 11 pm. This year I didn't notice anything like this. The malecon is way nicer than in the past. They closed the road and planted gardens and trees.

Bill


----------



## mikenk (Mar 5, 2015)

huenix said:


> I can't imagine the circumstances that would lead me to rent a car in MX. I don't even really like riding in cabs there because they are all apparently criminally insane when they get behind the wheel. We had a cabbie from a resort in Cozumel to the airport, and she was texting and websurfing the whole way. I thought we might die.
> 
> One the things I like now that I have read enough about NV is the fact that you can go off the resort a lot easier than, say, RM. I read all about the gate controversy but I love to walk around so that won't bother me at all.
> 
> ...



We went to Nuevo last July as that was only time available for this set of grandkids. I dreaded it actually, but it was surprisingly OK. The rain was mostly at night and made it cooler; the pool water was fine; and eating outside in the evenings was OK. I am from Texas so am used to the heat, but I was pleasantly surprised.

I agree with not renting a car; Taxis are cheap, easy to get, and I thought safe enough. My granddaughter enjoyed practicing Spanish with the drivers and they seemed to really enjoy it.

We actually prefer staying in Nuevo to PV; we go into PV once or twice (usually Sunday evening) but that is enough for us. We actually prefer Bucerias and actually like the little town of Nuevo; lots of good restaurants in both. Of course, the resort itself is great for relaxing and activities.

When we go to Cabo area, we prefer to stay in San Jose del Cabo rather than Cabo San Lucas. It is really a charming little town with a lot of nice restaurants. However, overall, we prefer the PV area over the Cabo area.

Mike


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 6, 2015)

I admit I haven't been to PV in many years but of the two the OP suggested I vote the Mayan with one condition. Rent a car and spend a lot of time at Puerto Morelos or Akumal. Went to Cabo at Christmas and quite enjoyed it but I love snorkelling and it wasn't good there. Puerto Morelos has excellent cheap snorkelling that is so accessible you could go twice a day. AKumal you will see turtles and there are cenotes and mayan ruins to keep you busy. I don't like the trapped feeling in big resorts so I have to have a car. Use the amenities all day and then drive into town for dinner. I've found the savings on meals pays for the rental car since I cook a lot of meals in.

Joan


----------



## bethy (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been to RM on the Caribbean and PV and NV - several times each.  I much prefer the local culture of the PV/NV/Bay of Bandaras.  However we are beach people and the sand and surf and water is WAY WAY better along most of the Riviera Maya.  There is seriously no comparison.  

PV is on the Bay of Bandaras and there is a large river that washes down from the mountains.  All kinds of stuff comes with it and dumps into the Bay.  And that's all I am going to say about that.    Also there are Stingrays to worry about on those beaches.  You have to do the shuffle.

One thing the West Coast does have however is far better sunsets.

Cabo is a complete no go for us because we MUST be able to go in the ocean.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 8, 2015)

easyrider said:


> klpca said:
> 
> 
> > Which timeshares are closest to the old town/romantic zone area? I am thinking about PV for our next trip.
> ...



When I was looking to burn off an II bonus certificate earlier this year, II was showing a couple of resorts just south of the Romantic Zone, in Conchas Chinas above Old Town.  That seemed to me to be an almost ideal location.

We stayed on the south shore for the first time last month - at Costa Sur.  I took the bus to El Tuito one day and just strolled around.  Definitely out of the tourist and quite a change of pace - high enough in the Sierra Madre that the region switches to pine forest. The people were very gracious and accommodating - they seem to enjoy having gringos stop and spend some time (and some pesos) in their town. 

We can easily see ourselves returning to the south shore frequently in the future.


----------



## klpca (Mar 8, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When I was looking to burn off an II bonus certificate earlier this year, II was showing a couple of resorts just south of the Romantic Zone, in Conchas Chinas above Old Town.  That seemed to me to be an almost ideal location.



Lindo Mar or maybe WIVC Conchas Chinas perhaps? I see those all the time and the views are tempting.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 8, 2015)

klpca said:


> Lindo Mar or maybe WIVC Conchas Chinas perhaps? I see those all the time and the views are tempting.



Villas Loma Linda and Villas Mediterraneas.  II resort codes VLL and EJR.


----------



## klpca (Mar 8, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Villas Loma Linda and Villas Mediterraneas.  II resort codes VLL and EJR.



Thanks. I will add them to my searches.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 8, 2015)

klpca said:


> Thanks. I will add them to my searches.



Please be aware that I haven't stayed at either of these properties, nor have I even physically seen them.  I'm going strictly off of the location.  

Based on the resort pictures at the II site, it appears to me that Villas Loma Linda has wonderful ocean views from at least some units, whereas Villas Mediterraneas doesn't.


----------



## klpca (Mar 10, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Please be aware that I haven't stayed at either of these properties, nor have I even physically seen them.  I'm going strictly off of the location.
> 
> Based on the resort pictures at the II site, it appears to me that Villas Loma Linda has wonderful ocean views from at least some units, whereas Villas Mediterraneas doesn't.



No worries... thanks for the heads up.


----------

